
Introducing Brotli: a new compression algorithm for the internet - rikelmens
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/09/introducing-brotli-new-compression.html
======
dalke
It's been posted pretty often the last few days.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10257305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10257305)
from two days ago has 138 comments.

